# Which Map to buy???



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a Lowrance Elite 5 and am curious about which map to buy. I don't have experience with any of them, so advice is appreciated. I fish mainly inland, but will fish Erie some, as well.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

take your unit up to gander in sheffield lorain county, they have lakemaster michigan 2009 on clearance for 75 bucks. 1 foot contours for all of lake erie. nice chip.


----------

